# Cutler Reservior and a ? about it.....



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I went up to fish it and right off the bat my first two casts I pulled in 2 14" channel cats. I actually casted a pretty long distance and so I had a good fight all the way into the shore. The fish were big enough to pull my drag. I only use light tackle with about a 6lb line strength so it was a good day. I got bites non stop for the 1.5 hrs that I fished. I brought in some bullheads and channels back and forth until the alarm went off on my phone and I had to get back to other obligations. I am planning on going back out with the wife and baby tomorrow. 

My question for anyone who has fished here is this..... What other species are up there? I have heard of walleyes, carp, and crappie. Are there also Bluegill and perch? Trout? Does the reservior yeild crayfish in the summer? Whats the secret to catching the crappie? Are there ever enough fish to have a serious boil?


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

There are Walleye, LM Bass, Crappie, Carp, Channel Cat, Bull Head (Yellow belly) cat, rarely have I heard of trout being taken, same with gills. The secret to that place is to fish it a lot and get to know where things are. I don't fish it much, so I can't give any good info.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

fish the bridges with small jigs tipped with guppie size minnows for the crappie. I have lucked in to any wall eyes I have caught up there. Bass are best fished from a boat. just so you can work the bank. Good luck let us know how ya do!


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you talking cultler marsh west of Logan? I thought it was only full of Carp. Where are you fising? Bensen Marina?

I love to duck hunt at Cutler.

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

I've fished out there a couple times. I've only caught two small channel cats and about 60-70 bullheads (I usually fish by the bridge). One thing I've noticed. . .that water smells worse than any I've ever fished. It's also downstream from the landfill, and at least one sewage treatment plant. Does anyone know if it's safe to eat fish from there? :? I'm not sure, but I ate one of the two channel cats I caught, and a few of the bullheads. I ate the bullheads to see if they were any good. . .Nope. (In case anybody who reads this is curious to try bullheads, I wouldn't suggest it) 

Another question, what do people use for bait out there? I usually just use nightcrawlers. Also, is there a secret to getting the bigger cats, or just luck?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Fatty said:


> I've fished out there a couple times. I've only caught two small channel cats and about 60-70 bullheads (I usually fish by the bridge). One thing I've noticed. . .that water smells worse than any I've ever fished. It's also downstream from the landfill, and at least one sewage treatment plant. Does anyone know if it's safe to eat fish from there? :? I'm not sure, but I ate one of the two channel cats I caught, and a few of the bullheads. I ate the bullheads to see if they were any good. . .Nope. (In case anybody who reads this is curious to try bullheads, I wouldn't suggest it)
> 
> Another question, what do people use for bait out there? I usually just use nightcrawlers. Also, is there a secret to getting the bigger cats, or just luck?


I would assume the fish are alright to eat. I do know that the sewer ponds, Hyrum City, E.A. Millers, and basically the rest of the towns in that valley treated sewer water flows into Cutler Reservoir or the Bear River. Also this is not uncommon, most of the Salt Lake, Utah, and Davis Counties treated waste water flows into the Jordan River, which ends up in the Great Salt Lake.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Jahan is right, but its not like Hyrum, Logan or anyone is dumping raw sewage into the river, it is very far from that. 

EA is 100 % evaporation ponds, anyone who has drove through the fields north of Hyrum has smelled the "blood ponds". Some moisture obviously leaches into the ground as well as evaporates. The solids are dredged and removed.

Hyrum's Sewer is a treatment plant. The water that comes out of there is fit for human consumption, not that anyone would want to drink it :wink:. The solids are used as fertalizer. One of the best Sewer Treatment Facilites in the US.

Logan is wetlands/evaporation ponds, like EA some water is going to leach through the artificial wetlands that have been built, but much of it is evaporated. This can be said for the rest of the communties in Cache Valley that are on Sanitary Sewer systems. 

Why the water smells bad, I dont think thats the only thing youre smelling. 
Rotting Cattails has a lot to do with it, and agriculture is a never ending blend of pleasant smells, being rotting carcassas of cattle, manure, and many other things. 

Your better off eating fish from Cutler than many, many other things. I have been eating fish from there my whole life, I wouldnt recomend the bullheads either though :lol:


----------



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey rebel and jahan,

Thanks for the info. I eat the fish anyway, but I was still wondering. . .

Anyway, now I'll eat more!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Well we hooked into a few fish that actually ended up breaking our lines. I am pretty sure that they were carp though. We caught bullheads pretty much non stop and the Channel cat action was pretty weak. We actually caught 2 channels but they were really small. Anyhow it was still fun to get out but nothing amazing. Here is a picture of one of the bullheads.


----------

